# Best service van



## dpb32 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm looking at buying my first service van for the company ! I'm debating on a chevy astro mid sized or a full size express 2500
Just wondering what you guys think would be best for a residential/commercial company!!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Try the search feature. There are many threads from the past.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't get a Astro as they are way to small. You mentioned service? Is the van going to be stocked? If so I'd get a NPR or moving van. 2500 is a nice van and can be set up well but doesn't lend it'self to keeping a inventoried stock very well unless you really like being on your knees. That said I don't maintain stock and like my Dodge 2500 van plenty.


----------



## dpb32 (Nov 26, 2010)

No I'm not keeping stock, and I was considering the astro only because if fuel consumption but I'm afraid It will be to small!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

dpb32 said:


> No I'm not keeping stock, and I was considering the astro only because if fuel consumption but I'm afraid It will be to small!


 
A service van for tools only?

Get the least expensive one with no rear windows and the best milage.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

220/221 said:


> A service van for tools only?
> 
> Get the least expensive one with no rear windows and the best milage.


You'll end up carrying some stock, just not stocking it if that makes sense. I don't maintain a list or buy stock. I just put extras in the van and use them whenever I can. I think an Astro is way to small.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like having windows in the side doors, helps the blind spot. We have one van without them and he must enter roads at 90 degrees so he can see to his right.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you have windows you better put those grates over them or have a secure parking lot at night.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> If you have windows you better put those grates over them or have a secure parking lot at night.


My van isn't locked and the keys are in it, can't loose them that way.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I do mainly resi service so I now carry the bare necessities and I am downsizing to a Chevy HHR believe it or not. Most of the stuff you carry in the van other than the common devices/wire are worth a trip to the store rather than carrying it. Gas prices will start to add up real quick when you want to carry everything you could possibly need. 5-10 yrs. ago when gas was much cheaper it wasn't so bad but if you are paying for gas then I would stick to a smaller vehicle with good gas mileage. I have a back up chevy 2500 fullsize van for jobs where I will need it.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

full size van is a must those astos wont hold up and you cant haul much. We stock our service vans with lots of odds and ends that we have found neccessay to carry plus a 4,6,8,12 and extension ladder along with tools.If you dont carry an ivory GFI and a combo switch gfi plate you will start to loose money quickly in a service van. We have thousands of small boat docks so we carry special items just for that market like a blue CFL bulb and photo eyes.Customers don't like paying for trips to the supply house and in todays ultra competitive market you can't afford to loose them because you didn,t carry a replacement cord for their dishwasher.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> full size van is a must those astos wont hold up and you cant haul much. We stock our service vans with lots of odds and ends that we have found neccessay to carry plus a 4,6,8,12 and extension ladder along with tools.If you dont carry an ivory GFI and a combo switch gfi plate you will start to loose money quickly in a service van. We have thousands of small boat docks so we carry special items just for that market like a blue CFL bulb and photo eyes.Customers don't like paying for trips to the supply house and in todays ultra competitive market you can't afford to loose them because you didn,t carry a replacement cord for their dishwasher.


You must do alot of work where stores are pretty far away from all of yours jobs. 4,6,8 and 12 ft? That is waay overkill if you ask me. I'm sure if you add up the extra gas spent on carrying those items you will want to raise rates. 12ft's are for customers that tell you they have a job where it is needed. If they didn't tell you then account for that in your job cost.

Guess the story changes if you are doing alot of commercial work.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> You must do alot of work where stores are pretty far away from all of yours jobs. 4,6,8 and 12 ft? That is waay overkill if you ask me. I'm sure if you add up the extra gas spent on carrying those items you will want to raise rates. 12ft's are for customers that tell you they have a job where it is needed. If they didn't tell you then account for that in your job cost.


 You show up at a customers house and then say I'll be back I don't carry parts or I have to go get a bigger ladder you wont be in the service business long not in todays market. We charge a flat rate just to bring our van to the customers door and the reason we can charge that fee is our vans are stocked with all the needed tools and equipment along with parts to get the job done quickly.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

It behooves my company to a have a fully stocked truck. I do not want to pay a licensed JW's to run to the supply house, tust me, its far less expensive to be prepared.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> You show up at a customers house and then say I'll be back I don't carry parts or I have to go get a bigger ladder you wont be in the service business long not in todays market. We charge a flat rate just to bring our van to the customers door and the reason we can charge that fee is our vans are stocked with all the needed tools and equipment along with parts to get the job done quickly.


Been doing service long enough to know my clients and what the average calls consist of. If we ask a customer what they need and they say they have a light install, then another customer with a single story house with a partial power outage an hour away from where I am at why would I need to haul around a 12ft. ladder. Key 'in todays market' is communication. I rarely ever need a 12ft. ladder and when I did I noticed the drastic change in gas fills when I did or did not carry it. 

Again, if you use it alot I understand, but we always talk to customers and ask questions before we show up. Too many contractors ask low show ups or waived show ups for us to always carry unnecessary weight in our vehicle. I have yet to show up to a customers house without the right tools, and rarely do not have the right part. This is where smart inventory, not overkill inventory works best.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I work out of a Ford E250 van and it is the best all around truck for carrying ladders, parts stock, and tools.. IMO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadElectric (Feb 11, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> I do mainly resi service so I now carry the bare necessities and I am downsizing to a Chevy HHR believe it or not. Most of the stuff you carry in the van other than the common devices/wire are worth a trip to the store rather than carrying it. Gas prices will start to add up real quick when you want to carry everything you could possibly need. 5-10 yrs. ago when gas was much cheaper it wasn't so bad but if you are paying for gas then I would stick to a smaller vehicle with good gas mileage. I have a back up chevy 2500 fullsize van for jobs where I will need it.


My mom has a HHR and I really like it. a local DJ for hire has the panel version with his logos all over and it looks awsome...love to have one myself when I can swing it


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> Been doing service long enough to know my clients and what the average calls consist of. If we ask a customer what they need and they say they have a light install, then another customer with a single story house with a partial power outage an hour away from where I am at why would I need to haul around a 12ft. ladder. Key 'in todays market' is communication. I rarely ever need a 12ft. ladder and when I did I noticed the drastic change in gas fills when I did or did not carry it.
> 
> Again, if you use it alot I understand, but we always talk to customers and ask questions before we show up. Too many contractors ask low show ups or waived show ups for us to always carry unnecessary weight in our vehicle. I have yet to show up to a customers house without the right tools, and rarely do not have the right part. This is where smart inventory, not overkill inventory works best.


 So customer says I have no power to my bedroom . What do you bring? Ask what kind of panel and they say I dont know?
We role three service trucks and asking for details sounds nice but in the real world what you get most is the basics.The other part of the equation is the upsell we dont rely and just fixing the problem we were called about but always look for that 'while your here" job that makes even more money. Today a truck needed its twelve foot lader to replace a smoke detector with a new rechargable battery model and that was because we had the ladder on the truck.We are not dealing with low end track homes but custom homes with lots of high ceilings and most are not next door to a supply house. I have only been doing this for seven years but I have learned what works and what doesn't in those few years and believe me the few extra pounds do not take as much out of my pocket as they put into my pocket and without them It would be zero.


----------



## Lonney (Feb 28, 2011)

I would say Toyota Hiace, but I dont think they are available in the US.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> I work out of a Ford E250 van and it is the best all around truck for carrying ladders, parts stock, and tools.. IMO.. :thumbsup:


I thought you worked out of your pick up, finally get a van?


----------



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

Dodge sprinter hands down...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I thought you worked out of your pick up, finally get a van?


Since when did I become a red neck.. :laughing:

I never owned one of those 1/2 trucks.. :no:


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

dpb32 said:


> I'm looking at buying my first service van for the company ! I'm debating on a chevy astro mid sized or a full size express 2500
> Just wondering what you guys think would be best for a residential/commercial company!!


This ones a winner


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I work out of a Ford E250 van and it is the best all around truck for carrying ladders, parts stock, and tools.. IMO.. :thumbsup:


Yeah saw you yesterday on Johnson over by MacAurther.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Yeah saw you yesterday on Johnson over by MacAurther.


Yep..quick flash.. I thought your truck had no lettering on it?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Yep..quick flash.. I thought your truck had no lettering on it?


I got one unmarked and one marked.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> So customer says I have no power to my bedroom . What do you bring? Ask what kind of panel and they say I dont know?
> We role three service trucks and asking for details sounds nice but in the real world what you get most is the basics.The other part of the equation is the upsell we dont rely and just fixing the problem we were called about but always look for that 'while your here" job that makes even more money. Today a truck needed its twelve foot lader to replace a smoke detector with a new rechargable battery model and that was because we had the ladder on the truck.We are not dealing with low end track homes but custom homes with lots of high ceilings and most are not next door to a supply house. I have only been doing this for seven years but I have learned what works and what doesn't in those few years and believe me the few extra pounds do not take as much out of my pocket as they put into my pocket and without them It would be zero.


I am 6'4 I can get onto a single story roof withan 8' ladder, which fits inside most vehicles. I carry a gorilla ladder that converts into an extension or up to a 7' 'A' frame if needed. This takes care of most jobs, if someone says they have a 2story home then it worth bringing the van otherwise I'll save the gas. 

Been doing service for 11 years and I have run around with all the ladders and full rolls of 8,6,4 an d partials of 2and 2/0 stocked to the hilt but when I add it all up it is not worth it if your focus is resi service. I've been doing really well with very very few trips to the store within the past 4 years since I have downsized stock. I know it is a wierd concept but it works pretty good. I am looking forward to getting a smaller vehicle, most likely an HHR, but maybe even that Ford Transit, that looks neat.


----------



## twisted bit (Apr 1, 2010)

I just bought a 144" sprinter high top. It is great no more crawling to get material


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Starting to see lots more people using those Ford Transits. I like my Sprinter because I can stand up in the back. I also have a bench seat for the kids. So far it has worked out. 25k miles with oil changes, coming due for tires. I do a lot of service calls.


----------



## twisted bit (Apr 1, 2010)

what fuel milage are you getting. I got 16.5 mpg on the first tank, which is 4.5 mpg better than the ford "powerless" stroke that I had.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wait for the new Nissan vans to come. The buzz around the van shelving company says their going to be one of the best vans on the market. But, I still say buy AMERICAN MADE.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Wait for the new Nissan vans to come. The buzz around the van shelving company says their going to be one of the best vans on the market. But, I still say buy AMERICAN MADE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Finance 101, most of the money will go back to Japan. All the high paying jobs in engineering, management and machine making will be stay in Japan. Only the low paying assembly jobs will be in US , about 5% to 7% of the profits will stay in the US. They will be you potential customers unless you have a Yokohama division.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably around that for mpg, maybe not as dramatic as the sales guy said, but better than the Ford. Probably not as much power either. The Ford was starting to use coolant and had other problems. My back is grateful for the change. Much quieter inside.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Finance 101, most of the money will go back to Japan. All the high paying jobs in engineering, management and machine making will be stay in Japan. Only the low paying assembly jobs will be in US , about 5% to 7% of the profits will stay in the US. They will be you potential customers unless you have a Yokohama division.


Yea I agree.....why the fuc& cant ford bring the full size version of the Transit here..? they make three sizes in Turkey and for some reason they still roll with the oooooold ass modle here...? why Ford....? I want to like the present version of the transit....but its just to damn small to suit my needs...?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> I am 6'4 I can get onto a single story roof withan 8' ladder, which fits inside most vehicles. I carry a gorilla ladder that converts into an extension or up to a 7' 'A' frame if needed. This takes care of most jobs, if someone says they have a 2story home then it worth bringing the van otherwise I'll save the gas.
> 
> Been doing service for 11 years and I have run around with all the ladders and full rolls of 8,6,4 an d partials of 2and 2/0 stocked to the hilt but when I add it all up it is not worth it if your focus is resi service. I've been doing really well with very very few trips to the store within the past 4 years since I have downsized stock. I know it is a wierd concept but it works pretty good. I am looking forward to getting a smaller vehicle, most likely an HHR, but maybe even that Ford Transit, that looks neat.


 What you have is a totally unduplicatable system unless you can find 6' 4" techs.I am not going to risk a workmans comp claim because a guy fell trying to hop onto a single story roof from an 8 foot ladder. Most of the homes around here are one story in front and three in back.
A fiberglass gorrilla ladder weighs as much as my 8 and 12 combined and is bulky and difficult to handle.
We also dont limit ourselves to just residential customers but also have several commercial clients.
Almost every item on our vans will rotate off within 90 days so we carry little unsellable items the trick is not to carry less but to carry what sells.Every trip to the supply house incurs unbillable hours and that can kill a service company.I prefer methods that will not only work for someone 6'4" but also someone 4'6".:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Starting to see lots more people using those Ford Transits. I like my Sprinter because I can stand up in the back. I also have a bench seat for the kids. So far it has worked out. 25k miles with oil changes, coming due for tires. I do a lot of service calls.


I agree. Once you work out of a tall sprinter its hard to go back. I sort of have a love hate relation with mine... It seems to be more expensive to maintain than the US counterparts...

but if I had to get a pick up I would have to go with Chevy. I dont think anything on the market really compares to them..


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Chevy express is nice, loaded with ladder racks, and inside shelving.. Guzzles fuel like it's going out of style, and if I didn't know the parts guys, the front rotor, just one for the 8400 GVW van was $195...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Ford has a badass new Ranger in Australia (think Tacoma/Dakota sized), that they're thinking about finally bringing here.

They also finally brought the european version of the Ford Focus to the states. It's actually an American car I look forward to purchasing some day. I don't know why they reserve all the good $hit for the europeans.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Yea I agree.....why the fuc& cant ford bring the full size version of the Transit here..? they make three sizes in Turkey and for some reason they still roll with the oooooold ass modle here...? why Ford....? I want to like the present version of the transit....but its just to damn small to suit my needs...?


I've read that the E-series will be replaced by the Transit anywhere between 2012 to 2014. depends who you believe.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Ford has a badass new Ranger in Australia (think Tacoma/Dakota sized), that they're thinking about finally bringing here.
> 
> They also finally brought the european version of the Ford Focus to the states. It's actually an American car I look forward to purchasing some day. I don't know why they reserve all the good $hit for the europeans.


 Yea my last car was a 03 Focus and I never had a problem with mine....It was a nice little car that got decent millage.. 
I think Ford makes nice vehicles...I wanted my wife to get a new Taurus but she was dead set on Volkswagen..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Yea my last car was a 03 Focus and I never had a problem with mine....It was a nice little car that got decent millage..
> I think Ford makes nice vehicles...I wanted my wife to get a new Taurus but she was dead set on Volkswagen..


I don't know if things have gotten better, but I own a 2002 VW Golf, and the interior is falling apart by the day, and the maintenance is expensive compared to other cars in its class.

I mean, if you got the money, awesome, but it's not exactly an economy brand.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I've read that the E-series will be replaced by the Transit anywhere between 2012 to 2014. depends who you believe.


 If they bring a tall version here im sold.... no doubt..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I don't know if things have gotten better, but I own a 2002 VW Golf, and the interior is falling apart by the day, and the maintenance is expensive compared to other cars in its class.
> 
> I mean, if you got the money, awesome, but it's not exactly an economy brand.


 Dude I got out of my wifes VW yesterday and the little red light cover on the door feel off.....I laughed and broke out the hot glue gun an put it back in...


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> What you have is a totally unduplicatable system unless you can find 6' 4" techs.I am not going to risk a workmans comp claim because a guy fell trying to hop onto a single story roof from an 8 foot ladder. Most of the homes around here are one story in front and three in back.
> A fiberglass gorrilla ladder weighs as much as my 8 and 12 combined and is bulky and difficult to handle.
> We also dont limit ourselves to just residential customers but also have several commercial clients.
> Almost every item on our vans will rotate off within 90 days so we carry little unsellable items the trick is not to carry less but to carry what sells.Every trip to the supply house incurs unbillable hours and that can kill a service company.I prefer methods that will not only work for someone 6'4" but also someone 4'6".:thumbsup:


I dont know how much it weighs vs. a 12' but being able to fold up a gorilla ladder and put inside the vehicle rather than on top makes for a good amount less wind resistance which leads to better fuel economy. And it is by far not as heavy as an 8 and a 12 combined maybe just a little over an 8. I have no issues at all getting on top of a single story roof and I only brought iot up as a comparison, how often do we need to be on a roof, not much. 

What I do does not work for all, just like your carrying everything but the kitchen sink doesn't work for me. I personally think a medium has to be met and when gas prices continue to rise and competition gets even tougher I think you will find more and more downsizing of service vehicles. I have a feeling that the only service companies that will bother having a full size truck on a regular basis will be commercial outfits.

And just as a note; we are kind of comparing apples to oranges because you pay your employees hourly, our guys are not.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I got one unmarked and one marked.


That's because of Long Island and no commercial vehicle bs laws. I completely forgot about that last week and got a huge ticket on the belt parkway 5 miles from the bridge on my way home from Islanders game.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you only have one work vehicle it needs to be full sized. If you have multiple vehicles you could have a smaller one and only send it to appropriate jobs. Need to compare apples to apples here.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Yea I agree.....why the fuc& cant ford bring the full size version of the Transit here..? they make three sizes in Turkey and for some reason they still roll with the oooooold ass modle here...? why Ford....? I want to like the present version of the transit....but its just to damn small to suit my needs...?


They are supposed to either this next year or the one thereafter and end the Econoline series.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Yea I agree.....why the fuc& cant ford bring the full size version of the Transit here..? they make three sizes in Turkey and for some reason they still roll with the oooooold ass modle here...? why Ford....? I want to like the present version of the transit....but its just to damn small to suit my needs...?


The E-series replacment will be fullsize:thumbsup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

All I gotta say is when the boss put me in a newer van, I didn't notice that it went from a 10' body to an 8' body. POOR ME!!!!!

10' body is nice to have. More room. Pipe can be just thrown in.

Ford econolines are all we have. They're fine. People push their service vans too hard, they aren't corvettes.

I wouldn't mind having a good drivers' seat also, one with a whiplash-preventing head thing either.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

kaboler said:


> All I gotta say is when the boss put me in a newer van, I didn't notice that it went from a 10' body to an 8' body. POOR ME!!!!!
> 
> 10' body is nice to have. More room. Pipe can be just thrown in.
> 
> ...


Did your JW get a DUI?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Did your JW get a DUI?


hahaha, no, after my first few weeks of employment they gave me my own van.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

kaboler said:


> hahaha, no, after my first few weeks of employment they gave me my own van.


Right...


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Right...


How else are journeymen going to share me? How am I going to run for supplies? It's quite common for apprentices to have their own vans around here. We have like 5 vans sitting in storage hahaha. And you won't give a handy dandy apprentice a van?

And I can't do work without a journeyman standing over me? I can't get sent somewhere to start digging? Or running pipe?

I pity the poor company who doesn't have apprentices in vans.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you've really got a van then it's unique. It's very rare for apprentices to have a company vehicle.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Poor me though. Now I have to drive and fetch the bucket truck, and I hate driving that thing. It's heavy and scary and I hate driving. But it does have cruise control.

Anyone NOT have cruise control? My van doesn't.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Poor me though. Now I have to drive and fetch the bucket truck, and I hate driving that thing. It's heavy and scary and I hate driving. But it does have cruise control.
> 
> Anyone NOT have cruise control? My van doesn't.


Scarry!! LOL, you're so funny. I still haven't decided if you're real or not. You'll get the hang of driving big rigs.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I drive a Ford E250. Brakes, tires, broken arm rest, and had to change the alternator 20,000 miles ago. The van has been very reliable. It's about to flip to 100,000 miles so I may be in the market shortly for a new one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I drive a Ford E250. Brakes, tires, broken arm rest, and had to change the alternator 20,000 miles ago. The van has been very reliable. It's about to flip to 100,000 miles so I may be in the market shortly for a new one.


100-120k is when you really need to get rid of a gas van. You're on borrowed time after that. 

Ever thought about a walk-in bodied truck? Fuel mileage is close to the same, but you can stand up like a human being on the back.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Any service van that needs much more than brakes and tires on a regular basis needs replaced. If there's "always something", get rid of it. It's costing you money.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Poor me though. Now I have to drive and fetch the bucket truck, and I hate driving that thing. It's heavy and scary and I hate driving. But it does have cruise control.
> 
> Anyone NOT have cruise control? My van doesn't.


I have it and never use it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I was thinking about those UPS trucks...they look pretty bullet proof and basic. And you can access your tools and material like a human....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I was thinking about those UPS trucks...they look pretty bullet proof and basic. And you can access your tools and material like a human....


That's what I have. Grumman bodies. Pretty basic. Not much to go wrong. 70k new, though. They're million mile bodies, but you'll put a few engines and transmissions in them.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's what I have. Grumman bodies. Pretty basic. Not much to go wrong. 70k new, though. They're million mile bodies, but you'll put a few engines and transmissions in them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


Wow thats expensive.....I would have to do a little more commercial work/ industrial to warrent that price.. Damn...Im not a used car guy..I dont want to buy another Mercedes truck... they are a little costly to run.. And the other day my helper let a 500 pound transformer slide into the door...Now it sticks..a little... They must be all aluminum for that price....what kind of milage do you get from them..?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

No cruise control in my van either. The AC kicks ass though and so does the stereo.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

captkirk said:


> They must be all aluminum for that price....what kind of milage do you get from them..?


Exactly. All aluminum... Grumman is an aircraft company, after all. About 12 MPG with a gas motor. Normally Chevy 350's on a chevy 1-ton chassis is what you'll get in them, but you can order them any way you want. I think UPS gets theirs with an International setup with a manual trans, if I recall rightly.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Exactly. All aluminum... Grumman is an aircraft company, after all. About 12 MPG with a gas motor. Normally Chevy 350's on a chevy 1-ton chassis is what you'll get in them, but you can order them any way you want. I think UPS gets theirs with an International setup with a manual trans, if I recall rightly.


 

I belive that the UPS trucks are built on a Ford Super Duty chasis, and they are built for UPS only.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Exactly. All aluminum... Grumman is an aircraft company, after all. About 12 MPG with a gas motor. Normally Chevy 350's on a chevy 1-ton chassis is what you'll get in them, but you can order them any way you want. I think UPS gets theirs with an International setup with a manual trans, if I recall rightly.


 
MD.,

The UPS the first couple Model year the Ineternational set up have manual then switch over to automatique transmisson and been running with automatique to knock the mantanice cost down a bit more.
I know they are little more expensive than manual verison but they can justifed by the amount the time they have to get the truck out of service and fix the parts for the UPS the most common part they go thru alot is clutch and U Joints. next most common belive or not starters senice they don't leave the engine run any longer than they have to.

It the same way with European veirson of UPS truck over here as well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I belive that the UPS trucks are built on a Ford Super Duty chasis, and they are built for UPS only.


some smaller units yes but for larger units no they are on International or Freighliner frames.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

kaboler said:


> hahaha, no, after my first few weeks of employment they gave me my own van.


before i was even a journeyman, i was a foreman with a work truck. it was the 90's, and there was as much work as my boss could bid. i was like 22 years old and making over $20 an hour. i thought i had the world on a string.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't believe I as thinking of getting an HHR, what was I thinking?!? :lol: I think I was underestimating all the little crap, its not worth it. I'm not even sure I want to try a transit anymore.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*One way to inprove millage and extend life of a vehicle*

I do LV data work and will be working for a LV/Electrical company shortly. It is called hypermiling. It works to. I find that once the light turns yellow, even if it is 1/8 or less of a mile away, mabey 600 to 1000 feet, the fuel economy really improves.Also, it causes less wear and tear on joints, brakes, drive line and so on. Take off slowly and speeding up gradually also makes long trip possible on less fuel. As for storage of a ladder, why is there not some kind of Aerodynamic box that the ladder can be slid into that cuts the drag down to extremely low Cd? A ladder on th roof acts like a parachute and robs from the fuel economy numbers. Readup on ecomodder and how those guys took a ordinary car to product extraordinary fuel economy numbers.


----------

